# Phrag. Silver Eagle 'Pink Frost' AM/AOS



## eaborne (Oct 28, 2014)

A nice awarded plant I always enjoy seeing in bloom!
(schlimii x czerwiakowianum)


----------



## John M (Oct 28, 2014)

No photo.

Ah, there it is! Thanks Eron.

It's a real beauty. I really, really, really like this!!!


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice!!

Pls, could you upload a photo with whole plant?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 28, 2014)

A beauty!


----------



## eteson (Oct 28, 2014)

very nice


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 28, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 28, 2014)

That is most attractive.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh wow! Beautiful! (jealousy... jealousy...)


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 28, 2014)

:smitten: Perfection!


----------



## kellyincville (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow! That's beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Oct 28, 2014)

Lovely bloom and the petals are so graceful...a really classy Phrag.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 29, 2014)

Sweet Pink! Eron, when was it awarded and was it you?


----------



## eaborne (Oct 29, 2014)

Not my award Rick. It got a high 84 point AM!


----------



## Ruth (Oct 30, 2014)

> A beauty!


I totally agree!!!


----------



## TDT (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes, beautiful!


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 30, 2014)

that is great


----------



## abax (Oct 31, 2014)

Please put me down for a division if I live long enough.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 31, 2014)

That's really pretty


Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 1, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## troy (Dec 6, 2014)

I know this is old but I would like some growing culture tips for this cross


----------



## eaborne (Dec 7, 2014)

troy said:


> I know this is old but I would like some growing culture tips for this cross



Troy, nothing really different than normal phrag. culture. Mine is a strong grower and I keep it moist. It's in a mix of small orchiata, sponge rock, and charcoal. It is not sitting in water but should be fine in semi-hydro culture.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2014)

Months old! ancient!


----------



## troy (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow, you have a beautiful phrag, how many growths did yurs bloom on? The inflourescence looks like a sequential?


----------



## abax (Dec 9, 2014)

*sigh* I just thought I'd pop by again to admire this Phrag. It's sooooo
beautiful. *heavy sigh*


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2014)

Do you want some like this?


----------



## eaborne (Dec 9, 2014)

troy said:


> Wow, you have a beautiful phrag, how many growths did yurs bloom on? The inflourescence looks like a sequential?



It first bloomed on a one growth division, so you don't need a multiple growth plant for it to bloom. It is a sequential bloomer and even branches.


----------



## troy (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you eaborne!!! Do you still have the plant?


----------



## troy (Dec 9, 2014)

Eric, you have like plants?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes, but I know where you can get some or some similar.


----------



## troy (Dec 9, 2014)

I was thinking of getting a wallisii or caudatum, there are so many, I know a guy who's got a huge eric young division of an aos awarded clone big red petals and half yellow sepals with bright yellow lined pouch with freckles on it sooo fricken nice, I like the variation in phrags that are not in paphs


----------



## abax (Dec 9, 2014)

Well Eric, WHERE? Are you suggesting a fine or jail time, dearie?


----------



## eaborne (Dec 10, 2014)

troy said:


> Do you still have the plant?



Yes


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2014)

Porter's has them listed and Woodstream has a lot of new yellow/white Phrags.


----------



## abax (Dec 11, 2014)

Oooooo Woodstream and it's gift certificate time!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2014)

Enabled!


----------



## e-spice (Dec 12, 2014)

That's pretty!


----------



## abax (Dec 14, 2014)

Eric, you are the Phrag. Devil incarnate! Now that I have a gift certificate
to spend, what do you see on Woodstream's site that makes you want to
throw some money around, especially when it's somebody else's money???!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2014)

Are you asking what I ordered? :evil:
We recommend you start with a nice Ice Princess. ...


----------



## sawyer9720 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ahhh, I think I need one!


----------

